# Ork beginner help



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, so I am going to be exchanging my warmachine army for some pretty sweet oldschool orcs. With the new edition out, i thought this would be a perfect time to start fantasy.

Basically what I need to know is, what units should I try to get? i heard spear chukkas are good, but that changes were made to how many points you can spend on core/rare/special units so i'm not too sure.

I want to make an army based around magic and warmachines, but with solid infantry blocks to soak up damage and receive charges/charge. Is this a good way to use orcs?

thanks:victory:


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

the amount of 'specials' rares etc have changed. 
now it is based off a % of your army. Some armies have suffered from this, seeing as their units are more expensive in points.
Other cheaper armies, like O&G and Skaven, have a boon with this. They can fit more heros, specials, lords into a %.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, at least it doesnt seem like they have been nerfed by the new rules. any units that are a must have? can anyone point me in the direction of some tactica articles that are relevant in this new edition?


----------

